# BLOODWERK



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

well im bored so here goes my own thread dedicated to my own shit no more new topic posting im keeping it right here  and might actually post some in progress pics along with past and new complete rides ....this might take a bit  


1st up is some OLD builds 

4runner loaded down with shit and a 3rd gen viper v10


























ford lightning



























H2LO

supercharged vette engine 32's


























C10 24's 2010 camaro drivetrain


































SSR hardtop with a lil chop 20" assasyn's


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE BUILDS MAN.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

PURPLE HAZE 4runner shortened to a 2door gullwing doors rhd with a lounge chair and rollin table 20" gold tri stars all chrome caddy engine










































escalade shortened to a 2door 26's 07 ish front end 










































81 yota chop top 429 cobra jet 


































GMC TSUNAMI z06 drivetrain denalli front end shortened to a 2door


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

PROSCREET VETTES


























BUMPER TOUCHER s10 dropped to the bumper 4.3 mid engine on dubs


















94 ranger dropped past the doors mid engine integra type r motor chop top 


























94 yota supra drivetrain


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

old ford with adjustable suspension


























































4runner supra drivetrain 


















































sonoma chop top big block chevy


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

TOP DOLLAR ford lightning shaved on 8's and 6's 10g bills 


















































SCRAPPY dodge ram truck and a shit load of random shit


















































lincoln continental shortened 2 a 2door with a shelby series 1 drivetrain


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sickness :0 :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

99 silverado made into a reg cab


















2012 concept truck completely made from scratch enzo ferrari engine 26's


















































toyota AE86


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 4 2009, 09:21 PM~15875870
> *sickness :0  :0
> *


X1000
Bumper toucher is sssooooo sik.I like it.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

F300










RAV FLOOR ferrari v12 24" gold 


































































TOWYOTA viper v10 22" semi wheels widened bed


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

tha hopper


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

nice builds. keep it up.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

some lost interest rides 










































and some near finished but never finished rides

4 door yota chromed out caddy motor 










































bob tail yota roadster with ferrari v12 drivetrain


































international with a chop top


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

some b4's and afters REBUILDS

b4








after (or now)

















b4








after









B4








after









B4








AFTER









B4








AFTER









some destroyed rides


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

and my current projects

lightning wide body










































silverado ....K7


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

here is my daily driver 06 taco bought and dropped new  in case any 1 gives a shit :biggrin:


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

those are sick ass models. I really like your daily driver though. You did good on that one.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I had to pick my jaw up off the floor and change my drawers!!!
Damn those are some sick rides!!! 
Not just one favorite build. They are all dope as fuck. I can never get enough of that 1:1 either.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

some sick ass rides up in here bro keep up the wild builds


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wicked awesome. im almost speechless. some clean ass builds and nice frames. i need to have you build me a frame. the only one im not diggin is the chop top s10. i never liked the choptop on a s10. but what the hell do i know...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the comments feels good to have a thread to call home :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 4 2009, 08:34 PM~15876004
> *tha hopper
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Man, you got some seriously WILD ass shit bigg dogg.... Keep them doors open!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Great looking builds!! Always something different. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

freakin wickass rides


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

x2 !


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

dam bro im getting alot of insporation man, i been feeling all these rides when i first saw them like a year ago lol how much do u want for the big rig??


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

and your daily is bad ass too, lol u had another pic with a two do 4 runner in fornt of a house, man i have to give it up to ya


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks and the semi is not for sale it cant get wet or be fed after midnight and hates bright lights :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i got bunch of model bodys u might can use lol


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2009, 06:56 PM~15883261
> *i got bunch of model bodys u might can use lol
> *


o yeah :cheesy: hook a brotha up


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good Josh!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

finished my widebody lightning


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work homie always like seein ur builds keep up the great work


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 20 2009, 04:24 PM~16039409
> *nice work homie always like seein ur builds keep up the great work
> *


X2!!!!! :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNN!!!!!!!!! The Lightning looks hella wicked. Nice work brother!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lighting came out wicked bro!! whats up on the 720? i lost ur pm :uh:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

LOVE the wider yota!!! Thats just sick and clean!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn josh this are some sick builds u have...keep up the good work...man i want one of those chassie for my yota build im doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 20 2009, 07:18 PM~16039359
> *finished my widebody lightning
> 
> 
> ...





this is too sick! killer work man!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i like your work, you have some sick ideas


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

got tired on buying engines all the time so ive decided to start casting them instead so this was my first attempt using the hobby lobby 29.99 small kit (got it for $20 w/ %40 off coupon) cast a viper v10 and a couple of hydro pumps heres what i got 8 engines for $20 well worth it ....be on the lookout i have a few other things coming :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK BRO... I MIGHT HAVE TO HAVE YOU CAST ME A FEW!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn. :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that engine looks good did you get the belts and stuff casted to?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what castin kit did you use?

and them viper motors looks real good............. wanna kick one up :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, nice bro!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Dude those are some off the wall sick builds man !!!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jan 20 2010, 08:32 AM~16349535
> *got tired on buying engines all the time so ive decided to start casting them instead so this was my first attempt using the hobby lobby 29.99 small kit (got it for $20 w/ %40 off coupon) cast a viper v10 and a couple of hydro pumps heres what i got 8 engines for $20 well worth it ....be on the lookout i have a few other things coming :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post pics of what you bought?PLEASE!!!You did all that for $20.00??/WOW.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Hobby Lobby sells Alumilite...its ok but not the best


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 20 2010, 05:00 PM~16353860
> *Hobby Lobby sells Alumilite...its ok but not the best
> *


and the resin u have to work fast with ...starts hardening in around 30 sec :wow:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

nice work


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2010, 07:30 AM~16349728
> *that engine looks good did you get the belts and stuff casted to?
> *


no im going to fab some billet pulleys and real rubber for the belts...and also i didnt do the headers due to each ride i build ill build my own headers instead of working around those huge header that come with it


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the comments ...and yes its alluumilite or whatever and it was the small kit and got 8 engines out of it ...easy to work with havent tried anything else but it does cure fast i was poppin out motors every 3 minutes :wow:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

okay havent been building lately due to me having too much fun with casting parts :biggrin: heres my latest a corvette z06 ls7 backed with a transmission rather then a torque tube ....here they are


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u wanna get me one of the vette motors


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i'll trade motors for wheels 20" and above with lo pro's :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

reading is my friend lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill see what i got


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice cast job! :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks im gonna start supercharged intakes for them soon


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jan 23 2010, 05:11 PM~16387916
> *thanks im gonna start supercharged intakes for them soon
> *


and pedal cars. Pm me ur addy if u wanna do them. Ill send it out.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

id like to get a few of those motors. how much?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 23 2010, 07:32 PM~16388940
> *id like to get a few of those motors.  how much?
> *


not sure yet :happysad:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

55 cameo 
sectioned,bodied,full chassis, blown chrome v8 , c6 seats, flame steering wheel,widened grille opening, scratch built tube grille,new floor, new firewall,inner wells, 24" wheels,blacked out lights, antique bronze paint , rear skinned and reshaped, suicide doors, smooth inner bed,


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jan 23 2010, 11:50 AM~16384918
> *okay havent been building lately due to me having too much fun with casting parts  :biggrin:    heres my latest a corvette z06  ls7 backed with a transmission rather then a torque tube ....here they are
> 
> 
> ...


nice work! i got a few sets of big wheels w/low pro tires homie if u wanna do some tradin or if u would rather sell them. id like to get one or a couple of them ls7's for a future pro touring project :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 17 2010, 11:20 PM~16645310
> *55 cameo
> sectioned,bodied,full chassis, blown chrome v8 , c6 seats, flame steering wheel,widened grille opening, scratch built tube grille,new floor, new firewall,inner wells, 24" wheels,blacked out lights, antique bronze paint , rear skinned and reshaped, suicide doors, smooth inner bed,
> 
> ...





this truck is tooo sick :wow: 

killer ass work on this one bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 08:40 PM~16645644
> *this truck is tooo sick :wow:
> 
> killer ass work on this one bro
> *


x2! :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 17 2010, 07:20 PM~16645310
> *55 cameo
> sectioned,bodied,full chassis, blown chrome v8 , c6 seats, flame steering wheel,widened grille opening, scratch built tube grille,new floor, new firewall,inner wells, 24" wheels,blacked out lights, antique bronze paint , rear skinned and reshaped, suicide doors, smooth inner bed,
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :around:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice motors! LMK what you want for one of those vettes. That Cameo looks sweeeet. I like how the headlights look droopy and makes the truck look kinda high. :420:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the cameo looks badass


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

any new info on the engines? i could use a few of them.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 18 2010, 05:20 AM~16645310
> *55 cameo
> sectioned,bodied,full chassis, blown chrome v8 , c6 seats, flame steering wheel,widened grille opening, scratch built tube grille,new floor, new firewall,inner wells, 24" wheels,blacked out lights, antique bronze paint , rear skinned and reshaped, suicide doors, smooth inner bed,
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIICE!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 10:40 PM~16645644
> *this truck is tooo sick :wow:
> 
> killer ass work on this one bro
> *


X 2,000,000 !!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks ..................as for the engines p/m me an offer i have subs and fuel cells also to do a lil package deal maybe an engine and fuel cell deal or something


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 17 2010, 08:29 PM~16645468
> *nice work! i got a few sets of big wheels w/low pro tires homie if u wanna do some tradin or if u would rather sell them. id like to get one or a couple of them ls7's for a future pro touring project  :cheesy:
> *


pm me what ya got :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

couple pics of the engines dressed up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Cameo is super sik man.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

what im working on 99 siverado chopped and doored 24/26 wheels and a custom frontend made to look like a 09ish tahoe HD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:06 PM~16728892
> *Thats bad ass!
> *


x2 looks good


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16727946
> *what im working on 99 siverado chopped and doored 24/26 wheels and a custom frontend made to look like a 09ish tahoe HD
> 
> 
> ...


Im likin where this is goin, cant wait to see when its done !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 26 2010, 06:10 AM~16727946
> *what im working on 99 siverado chopped and doored 24/26 wheels and a custom frontend made to look like a 09ish tahoe HD
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

sick builds you got there


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

okay people have asked so heres what ill let the engines go for  
#1 LS7 vette engine with transmission (no more torque tube or transaxle) $10 shipped
















#2 PRO TOURING VETTE COMBO #1 with a fuel cell and optima $12 shipped








#3 VIPER V10 $10 shipped
















#4 PRO TOURING VIPER COMBO #3 with fuel cell and optima $12 shipped








#5 LS7 and V10 $18 shipped


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i get discount ...or trade?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 26 2010, 10:30 PM~16738483
> *i get discount ...or trade?
> *


since you dont hsave to ship ???)


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i can hook ya up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 26 2010, 10:33 PM~16738515
> *i can hook ya up
> *


want some 19" or 23 " centerlins


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT
 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16727946
> *what im working on 99 siverado chopped and doored 24/26 wheels and a custom frontend made to look like a 09ish tahoe HD
> 
> 
> ...


man, i can't wait to see this done, it's lookn good so far. keep up the great work onit.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

cameo and silvie lookin bad ass!! did u make it into the mini truckin final build off? i havent seen ur thread on there?!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

no i decided to sit this 1 out


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

lil progress


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 12 2010, 08:59 PM~16876692
> *lil progress
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Dam thats looking great bro , that sub enclosue/wall is sik :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn i hear that truck slappin right now with all them subs in it lookin good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work. :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 12 2010, 10:20 PM~16876883
> *damn i hear that truck slappin right now with all them subs in it lookin good bro
> *


yeah it should bump a lil :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick work on that silverado. Keep it up


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Mar 13 2010, 07:42 AM~16878769
> *Sick work on that silverado. Keep it up
> *



X 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sick !!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good nice audio setup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 13 2010, 12:59 AM~16876692
> *lil progress
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: thats too sick!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 15 2010, 06:06 PM~16898835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where u gett that?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TIGHT WORK ON THAT SILVERADO!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 15 2010, 05:07 PM~16898844
> *where u gett that?
> *


ebay for kits and scaledreams on the wheels


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That HD is lookin sick bro. Nice sub enclosure too!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

lil progress on the 99 and my next project WIDEBED RANGER :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

99 is lookin good and cool idea with the ranger


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro. Ranger is gonna be dope!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

trucks r lookin sick bro keep up the excellecent work


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks debating on whether to widen the front or not on the ranger


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice builds and fab work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 21 2010, 09:37 AM~16952032
> *lil progress on the 99 and my next project WIDEBED RANGER  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work bro like the color. Cant wait to c more on the ranger :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work. Love that color on the chevy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Sik lookin builds bro.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

all done  
99 silverado, full shave, reshaped skins ,09 tahore front end, chop top, bodied to the doors ,LS7 engine, full mandrel bent chassis, hydros ,fuel cell, 8 kicker squares , 24/26 wheels , suicide doors ...folded foward driver seat to see subs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: thats tooo sick!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 17 2010, 08:20 PM~16645310
> *55 cameo
> sectioned,bodied,full chassis, blown chrome v8 , c6 seats, flame steering wheel,widened grille opening, scratch built tube grille,new floor, new firewall,inner wells, 24" wheels,blacked out lights, antique bronze paint , rear skinned and reshaped, suicide doors, smooth inner bed,
> 
> ...


i like the idea u did 4 the wheel wells! came out killer!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 2 2010, 08:26 PM~17081360
> *all done
> 99 silverado, full shave, reshaped skins ,09 tahore front end, chop top, bodied to the doors ,LS7 engine, full mandrel bent chassis, hydros ,fuel cell, 8 kicker squares , 24/26 wheels , suicide doors ...folded foward driver seat to see subs
> 
> ...


killer out come bro! what did u use for the head lights? kinda looks like the escalade housing cut down with out the lense maybe? :dunno:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice build !! great detail !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

its a shame this all get coved.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 2 2010, 10:26 PM~17081360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie that's how you put work in !!! Awesome freakin' job !!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin sick as fuck homie!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks 

the lights and front clip started out as the uptown escalade and i didnt use the lenses because they were too foggy where the real tahoe's are crystal clear ...i did trim the lenses but looked better without them


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out sick does just the driver door open?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2010, 08:40 PM~17081465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not totally covered though! the back half is fully exsposed, and that is usually the best part! :biggrin: i really like how this frame came out!! :wow:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That Silverado is one sick mothafucka, dogg. Much props keep up the good work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work in here.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 2 2010, 09:22 PM~17081830
> *came out sick does just the driver door open?
> *


yeah just the drive door open i make them to fit into my cases and theyll only fit with 1 door opened when i do both 1door seems to always get broke off  :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 3 2010, 05:26 AM~17081360
> *all done
> 99 silverado, full shave, reshaped skins ,09 tahore front end, chop top, bodied to the doors ,LS7 engine, full mandrel bent chassis, hydros ,fuel cell, 8 kicker squares , 24/26 wheels , suicide doors ...folded foward driver seat to see subs
> 
> ...


Very nice and clean work bro!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: HEY NOW ! BOTH THEM TRUCKS ARE KILLER :thumbsup: .
YOU GOT DOWN , GOOD WORK ......


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Sik lookin build bro.Whats next on the bench?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

widebody ranger and a rebuild of another truck


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's some sick ass work on that 99 chevy bro.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

wickit work on silverado


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 4 2010, 04:29 PM~17093860
> *wickit work on silverado
> *


x2!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 2 2010, 07:26 PM~17081360
> *all done
> 99 silverado, full shave, reshaped skins ,09 tahore front end, chop top, bodied to the doors ,LS7 engine, full mandrel bent chassis, hydros ,fuel cell, 8 kicker squares , 24/26 wheels , suicide doors ...folded foward driver seat to see subs
> 
> ...


 :0 SIK, hey were did u get the tahoe front end?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks it a modified escalade front end


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

came out sik, i wanna build my ladies 08 tahoe but dont know were to start.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 2 2010, 11:17 PM~17081783
> *thanks
> 
> the lights and front clip started out as the uptown escalade and i didnt use the lenses because they were too foggy where the real tahoe's are crystal clear ...i did trim the lenses but looked better without them
> *


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

sweet chevy


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

what im working on : yota 4door REBUILD and ranger widebody 
B4








as of now...new chassis w/ irs and ls7 new interior new paint 12 solobarics and 24's on a bodied yota 









and the widebody ranger ...casted some cobra engines for my fords and added a explorer front bumper


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 both look good i like the widebody look of the ranger


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u have pic of the frame of the 4dr yota.. cuz im trying to build a 4dr yota that was a 4x4 kit


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> some lost interest rides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

that cab over is sick man. id like to get ahold of that thing.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 29 2010, 05:47 AM~17338565
> *that cab over is sick man! *



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

H2 WANTED


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 30 2010, 05:14 PM~17354041
> *H2 WANTED
> *


i got an old one i did


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

got my 4door yota almost rebuilt (will take pics when done til then just check it out in the background) got the ranger going smooth so i decided to take on another vision ....H2 SUT and thanks to BODINE i got a donor H2 heres what i did to it to see how it was going to look  the kit was like getting a theft recovery was cool but no doubt seen better days but will now drag table :wow: 
BODINE'D








how i got it








after a lil work to see the vision play out


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats gonna b cool bro, The yota looks sick too :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

glad i could help 

i wanna see somethin crazy with that dodge too


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool project h2s look sick laid out


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

You have some crazy and bad ass builds in here man


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That is going to be siiikkk.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> > some lost interest rides
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

this was a rebuild of one of my older builds 
SPECS: 4door yota with regular bed full chassis with irs and LS7 engine ...all shaved and bed and fenders raised to tuck 24's custom made hood and rearched fender openings (more round) painted boyd green with xtra green pearl ....inside has custom dash rhd 12 solobarics in the bed has 4 hardlined pumps with 3 optima GREEN top batteries :biggrin: and 2 amps flushed into front bed wall 
and SLIM 24's on a bodied yota  
B4
























AFTER


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 4 2010, 08:33 PM~17391229
> *this was a rebuild of one of my older builds
> SPECS: 4door yota with regular bed full chassis with irs and LS7 engine ...all shaved and bed and fenders raised to tuck 24's custom made hood and rearched fender openings (more round) painted boyd green with xtra green pearl ....inside has custom dash rhd  12 solobarics  in the bed has 4 hardlined pumps with 3 optima GREEN top batteries  :biggrin:  and 2 amps flushed into front bed wall
> and SLIM 24's on a bodied yota
> ...


Last bit of pics not working bro'.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

are they working now they work for me?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i see them


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 4 2010, 09:33 PM~17391956
> *are they working now they work for me?
> *


Didnt work at first....now they do?

Looks good man.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bro u got a sick ass way of buildin custom trucks keep up the great work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This build is awesome....very clean....Do you hinge your doors, hoods etc, so they open and close, or just glue them in place. 

Either way, nice job.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 4 2010, 08:34 PM~17392957
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looks way better now.. do u have more pics of the pink hatch?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17393231
> *This build is awesome....very clean....Do you hinge your doors, hoods etc, so they open and close, or just glue them in place.
> 
> Either way, nice job.
> *


thanks i make them hinge then glue them in place so they wont open and close any more then stick them in a case up on my mantel


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Sick trucks. The green one us clean


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What's up with that rig?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@May 5 2010, 01:30 PM~17400450
> *What's up with that rig?
> *


Just thrown in the closet. Used th wheels on another build and haven't touched it since there was no room. to realisticly. Build correct with the size of th engine


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

another bad ass ride !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out sick looks alot better


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the comments ......been working on the h2 got the floors and tubs done and made a rear roll pan and plan on making a 1 off front end to maybe look like a 3rd gen h2 if theyd made 1  make it more purdy then rugged also raised the front fenders to clear the 30's :wow: and making them fenders like a truck and not part of the hood


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

MATRUX
this is my current build im doing ...started off as a bagged 03 matrix xrs FRONT wheel drive ........it NOW is bagged on a full chassis REAR wheel drive swap laying BODY no skirts its power is all coming from a 99 tacoma 2rz and 5spd and after i slide i sidewaya a few times its going to the wifey


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats just fuckin sick!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17469469
> *Thats just fuckin sick!!
> *



X 2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Some serious fab work going on there bro. Oh and on the model too :biggrin:  LOL


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 12 2010, 04:56 PM~17469189
> *MATRUX
> this is my current build im doing ...started off as a bagged 03 matrix xrs FRONT wheel drive ........it NOW is bagged on a full chassis REAR wheel drive swap laying BODY no skirts its power is all coming from a 99 tacoma 2rz and 5spd and after i slide i sidewaya a few times its going to the wifey
> 
> ...





looks sick bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 12 2010, 07:56 PM~17469189
> *MATRUX
> this is my current build im doing ...started off as a bagged 03 matrix xrs FRONT wheel drive ........it NOW is bagged on a full chassis REAR wheel drive swap laying BODY no skirts its power is all coming from a 99 tacoma 2rz and 5spd and after i slide i sidewaya a few times its going to the wifey
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

well my daughter got a power wheels mustang when she turned 2 ..put some blocks on the pedals and she was off at 12v then came 3yrs old and 24v conversion this stang moved but got no traction so @ 4 yrs old i got her a yamaha pw50 and she cuts up on it so the stang got tossed in the yard to die.......so here i am shes now 5 and thirsty for power so its her turn to get a full chassis :biggrin: ....i gutted the power wheels and started modding a gokart frame to go under it and will recieve a fully built 47cc cag pocket bike motor that does about 40-50 depending on the sprocket i run that use to be on my old pocket bike  heres after todays couple hours work :cheesy:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

:cheesy: that is awesome!!!! 

i want a black one


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 12 2010, 06:56 PM~17469189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man, nice work!! Be sure to show us the finshed pics.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Nice builds ITB. Nice fab work on the 1:1 and the little ones ride.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

WIDE BODY RANGER
94 splash bodied on 19's full chassis 4.6 cobra engine widebodied and shaved and red and black guts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick! :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice and Clean! Like the cantilever setup and WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE WHEELS!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks and the wheels are 19" ferrari scaglegetti wheels i blacked out the hubs and added a dish to the rear


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work ...anymore on on h2

and u gonna do somethin with dodge?


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

the h2 is coming along as for the dodge im gonna hook it up as soon as i get an idea for it :biggrin: on the table now is the H2 SUT and SMOOTH CRIMINAL a crazy escalade i just started....after that i have plans to build a lowrider truck with spokes and white walls ...mainly want to get some of the 2tone hoppin hydro wheels


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ranger looks good i like it with the wide bed


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Badass bro something different :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

another rebuild .......PURPLE HAZE

started as a 4 door 4runner shortened to a 2 door removable shell like 84-88 4runners 
shortened frontend custom front bumper with cameo grille fully shaved with 2 flamed amps flushed into the tailgate 12 12" inverted subs all wired 4 gold pumps all hardlined right hand drive with custom dash with 15" screen suicide doors....full chassis with working suspension with rear limit chains (not a hilux chassis) corvette LS7 engine with gold intake and valve covers.....boyd purple paint  

Bfo

















AFTURRRRRR


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always some badass fab work in here. Plastic and real projects.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2010, 09:59 PM~17820947
> *Always some badass fab work in here.  Plastic and real projects.
> *


thanks


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 12 2010, 04:56 PM~17469189
> *MATRUX
> this is my current build im doing ...started off as a bagged 03 matrix xrs FRONT wheel drive ........it NOW is bagged on a full chassis REAR wheel drive swap laying BODY no skirts its power is all coming from a 99 tacoma 2rz and 5spd and after i slide i sidewaya a few times its going to the wifey
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 what color are u painting it :cheesy:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 12 2010, 04:56 PM~17469189
> *MATRUX
> this is my current build im doing ...started off as a bagged 03 matrix xrs FRONT wheel drive ........it NOW is bagged on a full chassis REAR wheel drive swap laying BODY no skirts its power is all coming from a 99 tacoma 2rz and 5spd and after i slide i sidewaya a few times its going to the wifey
> 
> ...





damm bro you are not BULLSHITING!!! OMG


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 18 2010, 08:45 AM~17823381
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  what color are u painting it  :cheesy:
> *


white with gold and white pearl


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jun 18 2010, 10:17 AM~17823640
> *white with gold and white pearl
> *


went by his place and saw this ....LOTS of fab ....scratch built frame ...bagged 


coming out nice


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVW75QAiiBY


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

asked in the wanted section for an h2 (got it from BODINE) that i wanted to make into a SUT so heres the mod list

CHASSIS: full rectangular chassis, bagged,, 2 chrome compressors and a 12 gallon tank
ENGINE: CORVETTE Z06 LS7
WHEELS: 30's (from a lil member)
EXTERIOR: FULLY shaved body lines, moldings, handles,tail lights, converted to a truck,raised fenders to tuck 30's, fenders molded to body with a scratch built hood so no more tilt front, all new front bumpers and rear roll pan, escalade roof racks 
INTERIOR: escalade seats, grey suede, custom dash and console, 10 square l7 subs, 2 flamed amps, 2 14" screens, flamed steering wheel 
PAINT: silver chassis, body is black base with purple pearl


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats hummer is sweet.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that hummer is sick i like the smooth body


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 30 2010, 04:14 PM~17354041
> *H2 WANTED
> *


u still looking


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats bad ass!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 19 2010, 11:43 AM~18082265
> *u still looking
> *


reading is ytour friend 

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 12 2010, 10:33 PM~17471045
> *:wow:
> *


x100000


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

send me a text if u still got my ## 

i lost everyones ...got new phone cuz got mad at my last one ...and lost all contacts :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that hummer is sick man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18086758
> *reading is ytour friend
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hummer looks good josh and that matrix is awsome!! :wow: :biggrin:  i still liked the 2 door runner though!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 19 2010, 07:36 PM~18087048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hummer looks good josh and that matrix is awsome!!  :wow:  :biggrin:   i still liked the 2 door runner though!
> *


thanks and yeah i miss the 2runner but have to sell toys to make new toys....cant wait to sell the matrix and move on to the next build :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18086758
> *reading is ytour friend
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


how i got it :wow: 









nah heres the real pic :biggrin: 









lil mock up pic


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

this 1 is getting a complete rebuild and a d50 is in the making


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Crazyness. :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jul 20 2010, 10:59 AM~18091989
> *how i got it  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


nice real pic lol


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

OUT WITH THE LS7's AND IN WITH THE LS9's :biggrin: 








:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 03:27 PM~18370305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take one of ea


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

droppin in the LS9


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn did revell come out with the new zr1kit already?! :0


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Dat is some talent dere...u got some very nice wicked builds. :wow: i jus gotta ask...were a few of ur mini-trucks on mini-truckin magazine? keep up da awesome work...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's some tight rides bro keep up the good work


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks and yes ive had about 4 trucks in minitruckin and 3 models i believe :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 03:27 PM~18370305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i dont know which one i like better. :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jul 20 2010, 11:15 AM~18092105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that is some big ass wheels on that thing, it looks awesome, can't wait to see it finished. :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 23 2010, 04:37 PM~18385422
> *thanks and yes ive had about 4 trucks in minitruckin and 3 models i believe  :biggrin:
> *



dat is awesome bro'...u do really good work. all ur builds r wild n wicked...keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 23 2010, 07:42 PM~18388450
> *man that is some big ass wheels on that thing, it looks awesome, can't wait to see it finished. :wow:
> *


its almost done and she's a looker :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 21 2010, 04:27 PM~18370305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dem motors look sick...wat kit did u pull it out of. i c u got a few cast'd an ready to go...nice work :wow: :wow: laterz...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Aug 24 2010, 05:21 PM~18396449
> *dem motors look sick...wat kit did u pull it out of. i c u got a few cast'd an ready to go...nice work :wow:  :wow: laterz...
> *


the new ZR1 .....mated with a c1500 trans


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

another rebuild....

4runner shortened to a 2 door, chopped top, suicide doors, modded front for 24's..full chassis independent rear slim 24's 3rd gen viper v10, molded seats and custom dash, 8 solobaric square subs 2 flamed amps al wired 

B4









AFTER


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

u like doing crazy ass! rebuilds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 24 2010, 05:59 PM~18397286
> *another rebuild....
> 
> 4runner shortened to a 2 door, chopped top, suicide doors, modded front for 24's..full chassis independent rear slim 24's 3rd gen viper v10, molded seats and custom dash, 8 solobaric square subs 2 flamed amps al wired
> ...


this is sick bro :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice job homie! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 25 2010, 03:55 AM~18400330
> *nice job homie!  :wow:
> *


X2!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i built a lightning about 8+ years ago and shes long gone ..it was an orange doored vert sitting on hoppin hydros SLIM 20 venetians....so im building version 2.0 ...it will be DOORED, VERTED, ORANGE, and sitting on hoppin hydros MONSTER 24 venetians :biggrin: 

heres where im at with it  

























and i started with this another lightning i built 5+ years ago that needed an updating


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sick work !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

how much for the engine kits...???? i want a few....!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 4 2010, 10:19 AM~18485434
> *how much for the engine kits...???? i want a few....!!!
> *


x2 pm me the info


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 4 2010, 10:27 AM~18485462
> *x2 pm me the info
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r318/IN.../Picture007.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
this is sick as hell great custom work i love it.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Sep 4 2010, 09:19 AM~18485434
> *how much for the engine kits...???? i want a few....!!!
> *


$5 shipped for unassembled LS7 blems.....$7 shipped of assembled LS7 and $10 shipped on assembled LS9 will make deals on multiple :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 8 2010, 03:18 PM~18516806
> *$5 shipped for unassembled LS7 blems.....$7 shipped of assembled LS7 and $10 shipped on assembled LS9 will make deals on multiple  :biggrin:
> *


Pm sent


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 24 2010, 07:59 PM~18397286
> *another rebuild....
> 
> 4runner shortened to a 2 door, chopped top, suicide doors, modded front for 24's..full chassis independent rear slim 24's 3rd gen viper v10, molded seats and custom dash, 8 solobaric square subs 2 flamed amps al wired
> ...



this thing is SICK


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 4 2010, 10:24 AM~18485200
> *i built a lightning about 8+ years ago and shes long gone ..it was an orange doored vert sitting on hoppin hydros SLIM 20 venetians....so im building version 2.0 ...it will be DOORED, VERTED, ORANGE, and sitting on hoppin hydros MONSTER 24 venetians  :biggrin:
> 
> heres where im at with it
> ...


wow bro'...dat truck is bad ass. very nice work... :wow: :biggrin: keep it comin bro'. laterz...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 8 2010, 03:18 PM~18516806
> *$5 shipped for unassembled LS7 blems.....$7 shipped of assembled LS7 and $10 shipped on assembled LS9 will make deals on multiple  :biggrin:
> *


Just waiting on you to respond to my pm


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 9 2010, 02:00 PM~18525753
> *Just waiting on you to respond to my pm
> *


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

is this wrong?...i only spent $25 on it for the engine :wow: but i was thinking of making it a radical lowrider???????

ALSO so i just use colored sharpies to make the wheels look candy??


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/004/post-11588-1128474290.jpg

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/004/post-112...143158074-1.jpg


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say go with the lowrider theme and build that thing..but add your flair too it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 10 2010, 07:48 PM~18537480
> *I say go with the lowrider theme and build that thing..but add your flair too it.
> *


make "all wrapped up pt 2"


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

my wheels came in :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 10 2010, 07:56 PM~18537099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that a 300zx?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 17 2010, 11:31 PM~18596224
> *that a 300zx?
> *


yup


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 17 2010, 11:31 PM~18596224
> *that a 300zx?
> *


 :biggrin: yep "CASANOVA"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 18 2010, 09:59 AM~18597650
> *:biggrin:  yep "CASANOVA"
> *


i was thinking ...."hope he dont think thats a vette" lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 18 2010, 09:59 AM~18597650
> *:biggrin:  yep "CASANOVA"
> *


CASANOVA might be back on tour again. :cheesy:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2010, 11:28 AM~18598290
> *i was thinking ...."hope he dont think thats a vette" lol
> *


no just the style im goin for ...it'll be more like all WRAPPED UP


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

lightning rebuild ...24's ,doored, scratch built bed and front end, verted with back wall attached to roof , 1/4 glass put in roof ..cobra 4.6, floating seats , orange tint, full chassis , orange paint with green and purple pearl and a couple body mods :biggrin: 

B4









during rebuild

















NOW VERSION 2.o


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

that set up is killer bro. I like how you put that 65 grill into it too. Nice work.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

builds are looking good and thanks for my engines bro


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

I really like the removable top on the orange truck. Really sick builds man :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what kind of truck was this before u pimped it all out


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dat re-build came out bad ass bro'...like wat u did wit da con. top. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Straight-up top-notch work bro!! I'm learnin' a few tips from you too! Thanks for sharin'!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 3 2010, 07:39 AM~18723117
> *what kind of truck was this before u pimped it all out
> *


started life as a 99 lightning  


thanks for all the comments


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MAN I FUCKIN HATE MINI TRUCKS WITH A PASSION BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT DAMN HOMIE'S I GIVE YOU GUYS MAD PROPS FOR BUILDING THESE MODELS!! UNLIKE MOST OF THE LOWRIDER MODELS THAT CONSIST OF MOSTLY KIT PARTS, YOU GUYS ARE SCRATCH BUILDING JUST ABOUT THE WHOLE TRUCK! THIS ORANGE TRUCK IS SICK! THAT FRAMEWORK & UPPER/LOWER SUSPENSION IS BAD ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i got some parts trucks and shit i wanna get rid of if u want i could take some pics and get at ya


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

BAD ASSS WORK AS ALWAYS!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 3 2010, 05:51 PM~18725392
> *BAD ASSS WORK AS ALWAYS!!
> *


X2 !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 4 2010, 01:24 AM~18725549
> *X2 !!!
> 
> *



Hell yea X3


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 3 2010, 01:24 PM~18724759
> *MAN I FUCKIN HATE MINI TRUCKS WITH A PASSION BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT DAMN HOMIE'S I GIVE YOU GUYS MAD PROPS FOR BUILDING THESE MODELS!! UNLIKE MOST OF THE LOWRIDER MODELS THAT CONSIST OF MOSTLY KIT PARTS, YOU GUYS ARE SCRATCH BUILDING JUST ABOUT THE WHOLE TRUCK! THIS ORANGE TRUCK IS SICK! THAT FRAMEWORK & UPPER/LOWER SUSPENSION IS BAD ASS!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks i try and make my rides kinda "OUT THERE" and my favorite part of the builds is my chassis work 



> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 3 2010, 03:48 PM~18725380
> *i got some parts trucks and shit i wanna get rid of if u want i could take some pics and get at ya
> *


do that pm me i can salvage some stuff


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

that makes me want to finish my lightning build but who am I kidding it wont get finished most of my models are started but rarely get finished. Amazing builds you have though.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

was playing legos with my daughter last night and made a mini of course for spongebob with working front suspension


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: ME AND MY SONE GONNA GET SOME TABLE TIME THIS WEEKEND... I GOT HIM A SNAPPER...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

been working on the vette here and there got the rear end straight axled and super lift built and scrapped 2 front setups havent worked out the kind of lift i want  got the doors swinging and the rear clip hinged gonna mount the pumps back there on display...i also plan on a tilt front flip


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 17 2010, 05:46 PM~19355393
> *been working on the vette here and there got the rear end straight axled and super lift  built and scrapped 2 front setups havent worked out the kind of lift i want    got the doors swinging and the rear clip hinged gonna mount the pumps back there on display...i also plan on a tilt front flip
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna paint it up like something similar to "all wrapped"?! looks good so far!! you know the 1:1 ended up selling for like only $5g's?! :0 i mean it was a lil rough, but that car had to have $85g's plus into it!! :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

chassis i been workin on with a LS9


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 17 2010, 07:35 PM~19356372
> *you gonna paint it up like something similar to "all wrapped"?! looks good so far!! you know the 1:1 ended up selling for like only $5g's?! :0 i mean it was a lil rough, but that car had to have $85g's plus into it!! :0
> *


going green with green flake and pearl and perhaps some patterns 

GREEN for the money and GOLD for the honey's :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still have the motors?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 18 2010, 12:44 AM~19357459
> *still have the motors?
> *


x-2, have a couple trucks lined up in the future, need some motors :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the vette is fuckin insane bro cant wait to see it done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 2 2010, 11:26 PM~17081360
> *all done
> 99 silverado, full shave, reshaped skins ,09 tahore front end, chop top, bodied to the doors ,LS7 engine, full mandrel bent chassis, hydros ,fuel cell, 8 kicker squares , 24/26 wheels , suicide doors ...folded foward driver seat to see subs
> 
> ...


Damn this fuckin sick!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 17 2010, 08:46 PM~19355393
> *been working on the vette here and there got the rear end straight axled and super lift  built and scrapped 2 front setups havent worked out the kind of lift i want    got the doors swinging and the rear clip hinged gonna mount the pumps back there on display...i also plan on a tilt front flip
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :angry: :wow: :biggrin: Fuckin sick!!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks did some work on the sub box last night


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 20 2010, 03:58 PM~19377409
> *thanks did some work on the sub box last night
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks sick i like the layout


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 20 2010, 03:58 PM~19377409
> *thanks did some work on the sub box last night
> 
> 
> ...


lookin nice :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 20 2010, 06:28 PM~19377602
> *lookin nice  :wow:
> *


X 2 ..............


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 20 2010, 06:58 PM~19377409
> *thanks did some work on the sub box last night
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 17 2010, 10:04 PM~19356620
> *chassis i been workin on with a LS9
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 17 2010, 08:07 PM~19356649
> *going green with green flake and pearl  and perhaps some patterns
> 
> GREEN for the money and GOLD for the honey's  :biggrin:
> *


  nice color combo!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

ANOTHER REBUILD (i think its more fun re-building them then building them :biggrin: ) it a 1981 toyota hilux....fully shaved, custom hood, smooth and molded bumper, stock glass chop top, stock floor body drop with new floors back wall and fire wall, full chassis on 19" ZR1 wheels, ZR1 engine, flocked guts  

B4

































REBUILD


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice build...errrr...re-build! where yah been stranger?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice build...errrr...re-build! where yah been stranger?!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

been busy workin and buildin my new project :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 17 2011, 05:20 PM~19895539
> *been busy workin and buildin my new project  :biggrin:
> *


ooooh!! whatcha got goin now in the 1:1 world?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that yota looks alot better now but waspretty badass before


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 17 2011, 05:25 PM~19895579
> *ooooh!! whatcha got goin now in the 1:1 world?
> *


putting my 4runner on the ground ...got another daughter on the way so we got the wifey a new camry and i cant haul 2 kids in my tacoma and i didnt leave room for a back seat in my matrix so im building a new chassis for the 4runner ....for the kiddies  and if your wondering why i dont just leave the runner alone it because its in my sub-conscience to only drive things that lay body and they have to be toyota :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 17 2011, 07:23 PM~19896597
> *putting my 4runner on the ground ...got another daughter on the way so we got the wifey a new camry and i cant haul 2 kids in my tacoma and i didnt leave room for a back seat in my matrix so im building a new chassis for the 4runner  ....for the kiddies   and if your wondering why i dont just leave the runner alone it because its in my sub-conscience to only drive things that lay body and they have to be toyota  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


cool!! another runner! givin its for the kiddies, this one cant be like the 2 runner! should be killer anyway! you cant haul the whole fam in the taco, so you should just drop it my way?!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 17 2011, 07:23 PM~19896597
> *putting my 4runner on the ground ...got another daughter on the way so we got the wifey a new camry and i cant haul 2 kids in my tacoma and i didnt leave room for a back seat in my matrix so im building a new chassis for the 4runner  ....for the kiddies   and if your wondering why i dont just leave the runner alone it because its in my sub-conscience to only drive things that lay body and they have to be toyota  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 4RUNNER


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

z06 mildly custom


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 5 2011, 07:16 PM~20493782
> *z06 mildly custom
> 
> 
> ...


nice hinge work!! but you said mild custom?! :twak: :loco: :nono: thats full blown custom!  been hidin out again huh? any updates on the runner?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Z06 is WILD ! Great color !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

now that is stright sick bro excellent work talkin about stepin the game up


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

always hittin it wit dat wicked style bro'...bad ass builds. :wow: :wow:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks .....as for the runner the new chassis is about 80% done :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Mild custom my @$$ that vette is off the chain wild love it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Anymore motors?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bad ass vet. I have seen on here. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 5 2011, 09:16 PM~20493782
> *z06 mildly custom
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

let me see pics of your 1:1 customs :happysad: 

or txt me pics i wont show anyone ...or i could come look


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 8 2011, 05:30 AM~20506698
> *let me see pics of your 1:1 customs  :happysad:
> 
> or txt me pics i wont show anyone ...or i could come look
> *


ah theyre nothing special ....ill post pics of the runner soon ...or at least the chassis when its done.....still need the correct oil pan to drop the engine in then the exhaust then the body


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

what im workin on now...gmc jimmy on 24's ...raised fenders and extended hood to clear 24's ...full chassis with adjustable suspension triangulated 4 link and front has lower arms and struts and a LS9


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

SICK BLAZER RIGHT THERE I WISH I COULD BUILD A FRAME DRAGGER!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

my 4runner finally met the chassis and engine


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 29 2011, 06:38 PM~20653136
> *my 4runner finally met the chassis and engine
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: thats nice!!! get it all together and send it my way!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

2 door blazer , raised fenders, stretched hood, sonoma front clip, full chassis, LS9 zr1 engine, 8 kicker squares, 2 kicker amps, vette dash, shaved ass end, sliding rag


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

B4

















NOW upgraded to a LS7 Z06 engine,


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

no wonder you been gone for so long bro!! you been building!! nice ro-do on the dime, and im diggin the blazer for sure!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn that blazer badass!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

always top notch work up in here and some sick as builds as well


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:blazer looks great !!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

DEUCES76 said:


> always top notch work up in here and some sick as builds as well


x2 ! :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks ...ive been trying to get my 4runner goin also  bubbled the hood and shaved and modified the front 97 4runner bumper to accept a 04 tacoma valance


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice 4runner dude! And sweet builds for sure keep them coming!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ill trade you a 91 mazdawg bodydropped and bagged for the 4 runner!! LOL i wanted the 2 runner!! what did you do with that matrix?!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Hock, I gotta matrix.......


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> ill trade you a 91 mazdawg bodydropped and bagged for the 4 runner!! LOL i wanted the 2 runner!! what did you do with that matrix?!


 I still have the matrix also..Just chillin til I'm ready to get back on it


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that blazer is sick, i like that sliding rag you put in the roof, and that S-10 thing loooks bad ass too.
and im really liking the 4 runner.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah man, loving the work in here!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

*corvaro*

2011 camaro


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

Chassis


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

My oldie


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

Toyrarri


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

33 willys I'm doing for a customer


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

im liking that willys bro :yes: :thumbsup:


----------

